# When do YOU change your oil?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

So, when do YOU plan to have the oil in your car changed?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I change mine at 9% oil life. I tried to go in once at 5000 miles but the lady at the dealership insisted not to. If they feel confident in that, then I'll do what they say as I have my warranty.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

I voted the 5%. I will run Amsoil XL come my 500 mile mark and reset OLM. Then at 5%, I will change it and send in a sample to Blackstone Labs. Then we'll see from there. So it'll be awhile before I can report back here on this subject.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

3-5k for me. Honestly, probably closer to 3k. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Oil costs next to nothing for me anyways. :th_coolio:


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Analysis showed it could go the distance on the OLM. So, this change, I'm letting the OLM run itself out. After that, a sample will be sent in to make sure the full synthetic dexos1 I'm using (Quaker State Ultimate Durability) can go the distance.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

every 5000km on the dot.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Analysis showed it could go the distance on the OLM. So, this change, I'm letting the OLM run itself out. After that, a sample will be sent in to make sure the full synthetic dexos1 I'm using (Quaker State Ultimate Durability) can go the distance.


Keep us posted on this please! I wouldnt mind opening the window between oil changes as long as I see some reliability confirmation!


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I voted. I go every 4K miles. It is dirt cheap to have an oil change $29.95 using semisynthetic at my local dealer. I figure it is cheap insurance, plus the dealer checks: all my fluids, belt, if there any recalls, etc.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmmm, indeed. That seems like a real good price. I hope that dealership is actually putting in a Dexos1 oil.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

$39.95 for dexos oil service,, 27 point inspection, rotate tires, oil and filter change,, or $54.86 for same with full synthetic. Going in March 30th for first for me oil change. Bought it last weekend with 14800 miles. The Toyota dealer I got it from said they must of changed it when they got it on their lot,, put by the looks of the oil, to me,, they didn't.


----------



## Cruzin' (Jul 2, 2011)

Been changing it when OLM is around 25-30%. Roughly 75% of my driving is highway, so the OLM hits 25% after about 7500 miles or so for me. I'm sure it would go near 10k if I was to let it go all the way down to 0%, but I would never risk going that far.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I voted i'm gunna go with right around 5% OLM just cause I dont want to actually run it to Zero, will send test to Blacklabs when time comes.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Since I typically don't put a lot of miles on my car, usually between 7-8000 a year I change the oil in early spring and then again before winter hits. Only had this car since end of September, but the OLM in my G6 was usually around 40% when I got it changed.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Cruzin' said:


> Been changing it when OLM is around 25-30%. Roughly 75% of my driving is highway, so the OLM hits 25% after about 7500 miles or so for me. I'm sure it would go near 10k if I was to let it go all the way down to 0%, but I would never risk going that far.


The same goes for me.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I always do it at 50% DLM but i voted for 3000-5000 miles cause around there is when mine hits 50%... Keeps my MPG up.  Plus its free for 4 years so, might as well take advantage.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

First oil change at 1000 miles and then twice a year which is roughly every 4000 miles.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I put about 30K miles a year on this car so I guess I'll change it three times and trade her in, lol.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...hm-m-m-m, so much for uniform GM prices because here (Tucson, AZ) the stealership wants *$49.95 *for the same (supposedly) service.


GM had a promotion running through the end of March $39.95 for Dexos Oil Change, tire rotation and multipoint inspection, then you could get a mail in $10 rebate to bring it to $29.95. I expect the promotion will start back up again in a few months, they had a similar program last year.

I use Mobil 1 and change it every 7,500 to 10,000 whether it needs it or not, last one was at 9,269 miles and OLM was still above 5%


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I do mine every 5K, but I also get full syn with a filter for about $25.00 so it is an easy choice. I also like to get a look at my oil even if it isn't worn out, especially with the issues some of the early Cruze's have with the oiling system.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

First oil change around 5,000 miles. Changes after that when OLM shows 20%.
Oil will be full synth Dexos.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First oil change between 1000 and 1500 miles. After that on multiples of 5000. I also rotate and balance the tires at all but the first 1000 mile oil change. Makes it easier to remember.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

First Oil change at 1500 miles. Changed to Mobil 1 and AC Delco filter. Next oil change will be at 7500 miles, so going 6000 between changes going forward. When I had my Mercedes 2002 C230K - the interval with Mobil 1 was 10k miles. Our engines are made in Austria (at least for the 2011 model year), thinking 6k miles should be fine.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

With the majority of my miles being long highway trips I plan on doing 10k mile oil change intervals. So far oil analysis has show this is easily possible for me using Mobil 1. Right now I am at 13% on the OLM with 9200 miles on the oil.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i said other:

im changing it in accordance with what gm canada told me there standards are.

-every 6 months 
-or between 8000-9000 km

my dealership is currently on strike so i cant have them do it for me, so i'm gonna do my first oil change today at 8955 km

using:

-Fram (ch10246) cartridge style filter 
-*Castrol edge with syntec* 5w-30 dexos one rated oil 6L for 33.39 plus tax at costco 

i plan on changing more often around 6000km, my oil change indicator is still at 35% but i 
think thats because of my scan gauge 2 messing up my obd 2


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Mine can go for 6 mos/6000 miles and changed at the dealer with tire rotation for 39.95(first 2 changes free). I will be eligible for free replacement tires if I have them do it at that time. Not to say I won't change it before then @3500 miles since I have 2 filters and oil remaining from my 2011(bought about a week before it's "death"). Since I bought a car that uses the same filter and oil I saw no reason to return.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I have the dealer do the oil & filter, tire rotation and inspection for $39.95 every 6,000 miles. They had a deal when I bought the car where I paid up front to 30,000 miles, I don't remember what the discount was but it was worth it. Just had my second oil change done at 12,000.


----------

